# Filing a claim with an insurance company



## Cosmas1

Good morning everyone,

I am trying to figure out how to call a representative at an insurance company in Athens and tell them that we filed a claim over a year ago but that it still has not been paid?  I am sure that sounding articulate would be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## orthophron

I hope the claim has been received by them and itself entails their acceptance to pay.

As a first notification I 'd suggest:
Αγαπητοί κύριοι,
Θα θέλαμε να σας υπενθυμίσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε ακόμη λάβει ειδοποίηση από μέρους σας σχετικά με την καταβολή της οφειλής σας προς εμάς, βάσει της αξίωσης που διατυπώθηκε στο έγγραφο 1111 της 1/1/2009.
Με εκτίμηση
Ιωάννης Ιωάννου


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you, Orthophron.

Could you tell me what the word for "claim" is?  As in insurance claim?

Thank you.


----------



## orthophron

It is "απαίτηση" or "αξίωση". 
"insurance claim" is rendered as "ασφαλιστική απαίτηση". This glossary is nice for such terms.


----------



## Cosmas1

So would you say--

«Έχουν πέραση πολλή μήνες τώρα που έχουμε  υποβάλει μια ασφαλιστική απαίτηση για τα νοσηλεία του πατέρα μου και δεν έχουμε λάβει ειδοποίηση από μέρους σας σχετικά με την καταβολή της οφειλής σας προς εμάς.»

I am afraid it sounds a little formal and «wooden».  Is there a more casual way to say it that would be appropriate when I call them on the phone?

Thank you.


----------



## GreekNative

Cosmas, 

I would be more specific than "Έχουν περάσει πολλοί μήνες".  I would want to stress on the long time that has passed since I filed the claim, and thus I would say i.e. 
"Πριν από δέκα (and you stress on δέκα) μήνες υποβάλαμε τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά, για την επιστροφή των νοσηλίων που καταβάλαμε στο νοσοκομείο __(name of hospital)__, για τη νοσηλεία του πατέρα μου. Παρόλο που έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες, δεν έχουμε λάβει ακόμα (and you stress on ακόμα) ειδοποίηση από μέρους σας, για την καταβολή της οφειλής. Θα ήθελα, λοιπόν, να ρωτήσω πού βρίσκεται η υπόθεση, και πότε θα προβείτε στην καταβολή".

I didn't use the word "claim", because I think the above is a natural way to say what you want to say, and it's not needed. If you do want to use it though, you can say "Παρόλο που έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες *από την υποβολή της απαίτησης*..."


----------



## orthophron

Cosmas1 said:


> So would you say--
> 
> «Έχουν πέραση πολλή μήνες τώρα που έχουμε υποβάλει μια ασφαλιστική απαίτηση για τα νοσηλεία του πατέρα μου και δεν έχουμε λάβει ειδοποίηση από μέρους σας σχετικά με την καταβολή της οφειλής σας προς εμάς.»
> 
> I am afraid it sounds a little formal and «wooden». Is there a more casual way to say it that would be appropriate when I call them on the phone?
> 
> Thank you.


Ok. I didn't notice you were going to talk to them on the phone. Anyway, the message you composed above looks good to me and is rightly a little formal. I've just done some spelling/grammatical corrections:
«Έχουν περάσει πολλοί μήνες από τότε που υποβάλαμε μια ασφαλιστική απαίτηση για τα νοσήλια του πατέρα μου και δεν έχουμε λάβει ειδοποίηση από μέρους σας σχετικά με την καταβολή της οφειλής σας προς εμάς.»



GreekNative said:


> Cosmas,
> 
> I would be more specific than "Έχουν περάσει πολλοί μήνες". I would want to stress on the long time that has passed since I filed the claim, and thus I would say i.e.
> "Πριν από δέκα (and you stress on δέκα) μήνες υποβάλαμε τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά, για την επιστροφή των νοσηλίων που καταβάλαμε στο νοσοκομείο __(name of hospital)__, για τη νοσηλεία του πατέρα μου. Παρόλο που έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες, δεν έχουμε λάβει ακόμα (and you stress on ακόμα) ειδοποίηση από μέρους σας, για την καταβολή της οφειλής. Θα ήθελα, λοιπόν, να ρωτήσω πού βρίσκεται η υπόθεση, και πότε θα προβείτε στην καταβολή".
> 
> I didn't use the word "claim", because I think the above is a natural way to say what you want to say, and it's not needed. If you do want to use it though, you can say "Παρόλο που έχουν περάσει τόσοι μήνες *από την υποβολή της απαίτησης*..."


Great!


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you to both of you, again. This is super!


----------

